# Should I upgrade a Dell Inspiron One 2320 to Windows 10



## gtrainer (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi,

I would really, really love some input on how to best proceed here. I have a Dell Inspiron One 2320 with Windows 7 Home 64-bit. With the end of life for windows 7 coming up soon, I wanted to upgrade to Windows 10. With the tool CPU-Z I was able to see that the CPU instructions had what I needed to upgrade to Windows 1o (SSE2, EM64T, VT-x). However when I called Dell to confirm if I can upgrade, I was told not to move ahead. So I'm not sure how to proceed. I would love some input here. And if not, is it even worth upgrading to Windows 8 as the upgrade checker seemed for most part advise me that the system is upgradeable. 

Here are the general specs for the Dell Inspiron One 2320:

Operating System
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
CPU
Intel Core i5 2400S @ 2.50GHz 58 °C
Sandy Bridge 32nm Technology
RAM
6.00GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 665MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
Dell Inc. 050NT9 (CPU 1)
Graphics
23" AIO ([email protected])
Intel HD Graphics (Dell)
1024MB NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M (Dell) 49 °C
Storage
931GB Seagate ST1000NM0033-9ZM173 ATA Device (SATA) 37 °C
931GB Western Digital WD My Passport 259F USB Device (USB (SATA)) 31 °C
29GB SanDisk Ultra USB Device (USB)
Optical Drives
MAT****A DVD+-RW UJ8C1 ATA Device
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio

Thank you.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Dell Inspiron One 2320 All-In-One Desktop PC* (support site)

From what I can determine, it has these primary devices:
*NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M* and *Intel HD Graphics 2000* graphics
*Realtek ALC269* high definition audio
*Realtek RTL8111E* gigabit ethernet
*Intel 6230* or *Atheros 1502/1702* wireless

A "clean" install of Windows 10 Home 64-bit should install drivers for all of these primary devices.
An "upgrade" install may not succeed, and it likely will carry over debris and issues from the currently-installed Windows 7 Home 64-bit.

Make sure to disconnect all external storage drives before you start.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

From the link flavallee provided.....that model only supports Windows - XP, 7 and 8. Not 8.1 or windows 10....that being said....some of the windows generic drivers may or may not work. This is probably why DELL said to "NOT" move forward.

I'm using windows 10 on an old custom build AMD Phenom II X 4 965 with an Asus M4N78 Pro mbo with DDR2 RAM that has support for windows XP -8.1.

It's been working fine for better over a year now.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You may experience some issues considering the age of the machine and that there are no drivers for Windows 10 from Dell... I wouldn't go to Windows 8.

Personally, I would back up my data then try Windows 10.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

gtrainer:

What's the exact 7-character "service tag" number on your Dell all-in-one?

If you decide to do a "clean" install of Windows 10 Home 64-bit in it, it's my guess it'll provide the needed drivers for its primary devices.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gtrainer (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Flavalee for your replies


flavallee said:


> gtrainer:
> 
> What's the exact 7-character "service tag" number on your Dell all-in-one?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your replies. Dell *Service Tag:* 8WQFBQ1. Dell does say it cannot be upgraded to Windows 10 or Windows 8.1. However, I am not confident that means neither will work. While I prefer Windows 10, I was thinking 8.1 might be a better choice as all I want is to be able to use the machine safely for 3 more years till end of life for 8.1. and get those security updates. With Windows 10, my concern is while it might work now, it might not take on future updates that I know are coming in 2020 for Windows 10.

Anyhow, your input is grately appreciated.


----------



## gtrainer (Sep 24, 2004)

If I go with Windows 8, it is better on this tpe of machine to install Windows 8 and after install the update for 8.1 or just go for a windows 8.1 install right from beginning?


----------



## gtrainer (Sep 24, 2004)

bassfisher6522 said:


> From the link flavallee provided.....that model only supports Windows - XP, 7 and 8. Not 8.1 or windows 10....that being said....some of the windows generic drivers may or may not work. This is probably why DELL said to "NOT" move forward.
> 
> I'm using windows 10 on an old custom build AMD Phenom II X 4 965 with an Asus M4N78 Pro mbo with DDR2 RAM that has support for windows XP -8.1.
> 
> It's been working fine for better over a year now.


Thanks for your input. Appreciate it.


----------



## gtrainer (Sep 24, 2004)

Couriant said:


> You may experience some issues considering the age of the machine and that there are no drivers for Windows 10 from Dell... I wouldn't go to Windows 8.
> 
> Personally, I would back up my data then try Windows 10.


Yes, been struggling with that. Preferably I want to upgrade to Windows 10 but with upgrades coming in the future, even if it would work now, my concern is down the road. At least with Windows 8.1, if I can get that to work, they have till end of life 2023 to use it with security updates. I want to buy them a few more years to use the machine which is working really well.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

As couriant stated; Windows 10 would be the better option.


----------



## gtrainer (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks will go with Win 10 then.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to that service tag number, you have THIS *Dell Inspiron 2320 All-In-One Desktop PC*.
It originally came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, so it can be upgraded to Windows 10 Home 64-bit and should activate with the Windows 7 product key.
It does appears to have the primary devices that I mentioned in post #2.
The install of Windows 10 should provide the drivers for those primary devices.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gtrainer (Sep 24, 2004)

gtrainer said:


> Thanks will go with Win 10 then.





flavallee said:


> *Dell Inspiron One 2320 All-In-One Desktop PC* (support site)
> 
> From what I can determine, it has these primary devices:
> *NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M* and *Intel HD Graphics 2000* graphics
> ...


Thank you, will go ahead and do a clean install of Windows 10. And yes, back everything up first. Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome.
Have you read post #12?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gtrainer (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes, I did. I actually went ahead and installed 10 32 bit on a 2008 Dell Studio 1737 laptop. So older machine and thought I'd see what happens. It loaded and now I'll see how updates, software installs go? My main concern is a Lexmark printer that only has Windows 8 drivers for it. I am hoping it will work with Win 10. And of course that updates go smoothly or even works. If there is anything I should check to make sure the Windows 10 transition went smoothly, please let me know. Otherwise thank you so much flavallee for your input. Yours and others gave me the push to go for it!!!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If you call Dell to ask them if you should upgrade your Windows, of course they will say no, THEY WANT TO SELL YOU A NEW MACHINE !!!! Tech support dept also tows the company line. Selling new machines is their core business.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

gtrainer said:


> Lexmark printer that only has Windows 8 drivers for it.


You can install that in compatibility mode.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've used nothing but HP DeskJet printers since 1997, so I can't comment on the Lexmark models.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Lexmark should be fine.


----------



## rezlas (Sep 11, 2019)

I'm in the same boat; I'm running Windows 7 Pro x64 on an Inspiron 2320. The upgrade to Windows 10 won't complete, so I'm considering a clean install. @gtrainer - can you report back whether you were successful?

@flavallee - thank you for providing such helpful information on this topic.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

rezlas:
Doing a "clean" install of Windows 10 Pro 64-bit instead of doing an "upgrade" install from Windows 7 Pro 64-bit to Windows 10 Pro 64-bit will likely be more successful for you.
I have yet to have a 3rd generation or older legacy computer not successfully complete a "clean" install.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

